# Pre-made Ground Raw for Cats



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone know of a good brand? I have a client that is interested in only the pre made ground stuff...but I know nothing about any of the brands...

Any and all suggestions are welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Feline's Pride


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Expensive, but about as good as pre made gets. 

Love Your Pet Boutique - Just for Cats


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

What do you guys think about Primal? 

Also, from what I understand, pre-made raw diets are not nearly as healthy as human grade meat from your local grocery store. Here are some reasons why I found at rawlearning.com;

The food is not presented in a "natural state" - dogs need to have their food presented in as natural state as possible. When you deviate from this, you decrease the benefits of an appropriate diet. 

There have been a small number of cases where dogs have had impactions caused by the glob of pre-made and ground food hitting their stomachs, before their digestive system has had time to produce the necessary chemicals to process the food. 

It is invariably based on the incorrect premise that dogs are omnivores. Dogs are carnivores and yes, it does make a difference! 

The food contains unnecessary supplements. 

It contains food your dog doesn't need - many pre-made foods contain things your dog doesn't need (they don't say this on the label though, do they!) 

You cannot be assured of the processing procedures used 
It is far cheaper to go down to your local butcher or supermarket and get your supplies 

You know exactly what goes into your dog's food when you get it yourself 
When you get your dog's meals ready yourself, you can make adjustments yourself 

Your dog should not have a "balanced" meal everyday. It should vary. "A daily balanced diet" is great as a sales pitch for pet food companies, but does nothing for the health of your dog. 

*I don't quite understand why your friend won't feed anything raw besided the pre-made stugg. It's just as easy to go and get some chicken quarters, and A LOT cheaper too. Maybe try explaining that to her.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> *I don't quite understand why your friend won't feed anything raw besided the pre-made stugg. It's just as easy to go and get some chicken quarters, and A LOT cheaper too. Maybe try explaining that to her.


It's for someone wanting to switch a CAT :wink: Chicken quarters wouldn't quite work LOL

and if I know danemama as well as I'd like to think I do, she has already tried to go for the full prey model raw. Some people just aren't comfortable with it...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, I see. I guess it would be a lot harder for a cat to eat chicken quarters. What about having a butcher ground the meat and bone, or adding some bone meal to ground meat. You can generally get ground turkey for about $1.00 per pound.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys...and yes this is for someone who isn't comfortable feeding whole prey or prey model. So the next best thing is pre ground raw. I will forward the links :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Look at radcat, a lot of people on the co-op list feed this to their cats


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with whiteleo on the RadCat Rad Cat Raw Diet Premium Raw Food For Cats it's one of the best and cheapest ones on the market and the only one Swoshum will eat on a consistent basis. In fact, she loves it so much that last night I put a forkful of tuna on the plate with it and she still went for the RadCat first! 

Feline's Pride is good too but EXPENSIVE I hear. As far as I know, all the others have fruits and veggies in them.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

What's your opinions on Primal?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Too many species-inappropriate ingredients. Swoshum enjoyed it for a little while, but she didn't even get through a whole bag of it before she got sick of it. She's been on the RadCat since August and still eats it with gusto. 

Here's their beef and salmon formula, which is what she preferred of the samples and ate for a whopping 2 weeks on and off before she got bored:



> Beef, Beef Hearts, Beef Livers, Ground Beef Bones, Salmon, *Organic Kale, Organic Yams, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Organic Broccoli, Cranberries*, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, *Organic Parsley, Organic Coconut Oil,* Salmon Oil, *Organic Kelp*, Taurine, *Alfalfa*, Mixed Tocopherols (source of vitamin E).


Why the heck is there alfalfa in there? Does my cat look like a horse?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The primal grinds don't have any added veggies just meat, organs and ground bone


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a good point, I forget about those. Maybe I'll see if my pet store has them next time I go in, I could try them out see if Swoshum likes it. I'd love to cut the stupid psyllium, kelp, and dulse! I'd be careful with any of the red meat ones though, the only muscle meat they use is heart so it must be super rich! Super nutritious, but super rich.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

although i feed a prey model diet, i always like to have some pre made frozen raw food in the freezer if im in a bind. i also like the pre frozen stuff so i can implement some more exotic meats into my dogs diet. in the past, i have given her the pre made stuff about once per week. i usually get lamb.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried Stella and Chewy's (they make patties) for our clinic cat, and he definitely wasn't interested, after three days of offering it to him fresh.
Stella & Chewy's - Home

He is a snot.

Though I have heard other people's cats really like it.
I had to put him back on Wellness Core canned.


----------

